# Hali jigging spoons



## gatorman841

Started using them last yr for eyes, pike and perch and they worked excellent! Only problem is kinda tough to find any1 know of any websites that sell them thanks


----------



## zfishman

They are awesome spoons. Try Franks Great Outdoors in Linwood or Jays, both of these stores carry a good selection. Pilgrams Village in Cadillac also had a good selection, but I haven't been in there recently.


----------



## Fishfighter

almost any gas station that sells fishing stuff


----------



## gatorman841

They dont sell much fishing tackle at gas stations in se mich you lucky to find a pack of hooks lol


----------



## Fishfighter

:lol: I didn't look at the location go on a fishing trip to the upper peninsula


----------



## sfw1960

http://shuckslures.com/jiggerminnow.html


----------



## gatorman841

Wow thanks for the site slw, Thats a great price compared to the hali which are around 5 and looks like they have alot of colors.. I have a ? for you have you ever used these, reason im asking is the halis seems to have a really cheap chain hook which has broke on me a few times from eyes and pike. If you interchange them what type do you use? Thanks
Bill


----------



## sfw1960

A friend uses & recommends them , I just bough two Hali's (first ones _ever _B/C of the price) last year for smelt , I usually use pimple myself.

I never worry about smelt breaking the chain.:lol:


----------



## Turn N Burn

Pretty sure i seen them at Jays last time i was out that way


----------



## Fishfighter

I have replaced the chains before I use a short section of 30 pound power pro with a number 14 hook and it worked great


----------



## N M Mechanical

Robert we know you stocked up this year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

Did not.
I have a herniated disk - I haven't been doing much of anything , Nick.
I am probably going to get some of Shuck's lures , but if my back is still giving me trouble , I may not get out much , if at all.


----------



## DaveW731

Always have had a decent selection of Hali's at the GM in Lansing


----------



## N M Mechanical

sfw1960 said:


> http://shuckslures.com/jiggerminnow.html


 Robert how much do they weigh?


----------



## sfw1960

N M Mechanical said:


> Robert how much do they weigh?


Crap..
I thought you meant me!!
I dunno , what does the website say??


----------



## N M Mechanical

It does not say I thought you had one:chillin:


----------



## kcarlson

If your going to buy.....BUY ALOT.....because just to buy 1 will cost $6.94....does not pay to have just one shipped....


----------



## N M Mechanical

The 1.5 weighs 1/8
The 2 weighs 1/4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

And shipping is 7.95 for one or twenty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

N M Mechanical said:


> It does not say I thought you had one:chillin:





sfw1960 said:


> A friend uses & recommends them , I just bough two Hali's (first ones _ever _B/C of the price) last year for smelt , I usually use pimple myself.
> 
> I never worry about smelt breaking the chain.:lol:


( he gets them on his 'Out West' pheasant trips)



N M Mechanical said:


> And shipping is 7.95 for one or twenty
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So tell me then Nick if you don't write off the fuel as a company expense , how much does it cost to go to Brenner's,Gander, Dick's or Al & Bob's???

I think that's about 3 gallons of petrol at today's price.
Besides at $3 a throw compared to a Nils Hali (@ $5-6), you can pay a helluva lot on shipping and still come out OK, provided you're not a cheap bass turd and order TWO.
:evilsmile

SO??
If ya wanna play- ya gotta pay?? TRUE DAT?
...I think so....:fish2:

Oh. FWIW - "we" could go in together on a group buy and order a bunch and split the shipping.*
$2.99X20 Pcs=$59.80+$7.95 S&H= $67.75*
*That's $3.39 each.*


----------

